# Cancer after 6 years of vaping.



## Johnny2Puffs

Not sure if I have posted this here before but my mind is running a hundred miles a minute.

Me and wife gave up smoking 6 or 7 years ago and took up vaping. Now she has been diagnosed with throat cancer.

They say it is due to excessive smoking.
This is not cool as we rent a flat in Viana do Castelo and had to rent a holiday flat in Porto for her oncology treatment for 7 weeks. The extra expense does not matter as my wife's health is more important.
She has to do 3 Chemo's and 33 Radio therapies over the 7 weeks. A feeding tube was inserted into her stomach as she could not eat. I have to inject food into it. Not nice at all.
I am so down at the moment and thinking "how long does the body take to rejuvenate after cessation of smoking".

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## stevie g

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Not sure if I have posted this here before but my mind is running a hundred miles a minute.
> 
> Me and wife gave up smoking 6 or 7 years ago and took up vaping. Now she has been diagnosed with throat cancer.
> 
> They say it is due to excessive smoking.
> This is not cool as we rent a flat in Viana do Castelo and had to rent a holiday flat in Porto for her oncology treatment for 7 weeks. The extra expense does not matter as my wife's health is more important.
> She has to do 3 Chemo's and 33 Radio therapies over the 7 weeks. A feeding tube was inserted into her stomach as she could not eat. I have to inject food into it. Not nice at all.
> I am so down at the moment and thinking "how long does the body take to rejuvenate after cessation of smoking".


I'm so sorry that you're going through that with your loved wife. My heart goes out to you. It is going to take so much bravery going forwards.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Oh no @Johnny2Puffs 
I am so very sorry to hear about this
What terrible news and situation

Strength to you and your wife in this difficult time. 
Praying for you guys that she can get better and make a good recovery

As far as stopping smoking goes, i think many of us wonder whether cancer will surface at some point later on. It is a very uncomfortable feeling and i share your question on how long does it take to "regenerate" from smoking - if that is at all possible.

Please let us know how it goes


----------



## Clouds4Days

Sorry to hear this @Johnny2Puffs 
I wish your wife a speedy recovery and both of yous strength in this time.
Yous will be in my prayers.

As for the time frame it takes for our bodies to clear of the toxins from smoking.
Our bodies are all genetically diffrent, some people it can take a year to rid of toxins others it can take anything up too ten years even.

My father after 2 years of quiting his 25 year habbit went for tests and the doctors said they could not pick up any traces he used to smoke.

But then i also knew someone who smoked and after 10 years the doctors could still pick up she was a ex smoker.

Once again i wish yous all strength.


----------



## kev mac

Johnny2Puffs said:


> 2PuffsNot sure if I have posted this here before but my mind is running a hundred miles a minute.
> 
> Me and wife gave up smoking 6 or 7 years ago and took up vaping. Now she has been diagnosed with throat cancer.
> 
> They say it is due to excessive smoking.
> This is not cool as we rent a flat in Viana do Castelo and had to rent a holiday flat in Porto for her oncology treatment for 7 weeks. The extra expense does not matter as my wife's health is more important.
> She has to do 3 Chemo's and 33 Radio therapies over the 7 weeks. A feeding tube was inserted into her stomach as she could not eat. I have to inject food into it. Not nice at all.
> I am so down at the moment and thinking "how long does the body take to rejuvenate after cessation of smoking".


@Johnny2Puffs ,so sorry for your wife's health crisis.Try to be strong as it sounds like you are her rock. I guess as former smokers we are never truly out of the woods unfortunately,just know your forum friends are here for you and our prayers will be asking for a positive outcome for the both of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVaper

I am so sorry to hear about your situation. Will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## rogue zombie

Sorry to hear that. Wishing you both the strength to fight this.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Wow @Johnny2Puffs , words cannot accurately pass on my sympathies to what that must be like to go through. You guys will certainly be in my thoughts and I hope the treatment knocks the shit out of that cancer.

I knew a woman that got lung cancer and was told it was from smoking, yet she had never had a cigarette in her life. Her husband had chain-smoked around her so then the doctors quickly changed their minds and said it must have come as a result of that. But even that he had always been careful not to smoke around her or the kids. I think sometimes these things happen despite any precautions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## William Vermaak

@Johnny2Puffs, So sorry to hear dude. I lost my father 3 weeks ago to cancer. He had mesothelioma.

Look into Cannabis treatments. When my dad was first diagnosed doctors gave him 3 months to live. That was 4 years ago. To this day I still believe it was the Cannabis oil that helped so much. It slowed down the cancer and it helped a lot with pain management.

Good luck to you and your wife for this is a terrible road to travel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

As I understand it cancer ( most if not all) occurs when the DNA in the cell is damaged. The body has mechanisms to destroy damaged cells but with excessive exposure to the source that is damaging cells it cant keep up. Over years the few damaged cells that remain have replicated and become clusters of damaged cells acting out of how those should because DNA along with hormones and other chemical dictate how they should behave. This is generally when doctors pick it up. So in short cancer starts years before its diagnosed. The body repairs, replaces and fights off damage but it can never truly correct (rejuvenate) itself.

I stand to be correct as that the little I can recall from high school. 

God be with you and your wife in this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Thanks for all the words of encouragement. Much appreciated as we have no support here other than the medical team.
I have been looking at cannabis oil on the internet and how it kick starts the body's immune system to fight most cancers. My wife is willing to try anything but even though cannabis usage is not a criminal offence here it cannot be purchased.
You can buy it online in the US but they will not ship outside of the US but I will carry on searching.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

Wishing you and your wife much strength @Johnny2Puffs - someone close to us is benefiting from cannabis treatment and their starting point was just asking their family doctor about it (but I guess it depends on the doctor and the relationship). Thoughts are with you


----------



## DoubleD

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks for all the words of encouragement. Much appreciated as we have no support here other than the medical team.
> I have been looking at cannabis oil on the internet and how it kick starts the body's immune system to fight most cancers. My wife is willing to try anything but even though cannabis usage is not a criminal offence here it cannot be purchased.
> You can buy it online in the US but they will not ship outside of the US but I will carry on searching.



Time to grow bud

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey

I am so sorry @Johnny2Puffs ! I wish your wife and you much strength and grace for this time


----------



## Coldcat

So sorry to hear about this news  Thoughts are with you and your wife.
This coming weekend we going to visit my girls grandfather in Richards Bay, just recently discovered he's got lung cancer and also too late in discovery  Never smoked in his life but worked in the coal mines. 

Without sounding like a vegan hippy, Please look into the benefits of an all vegetable diet. Saw a very eye opening documentary regarding how it's very beneficial to cancer patients. I myself still eat meat, my girl wants to change and trying to get her family to do the same for her grandfather. Show was called Forks Over Knives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Mix

Unfortunately .... there is no time frame ... and the damage cigarettes does is tremendous ... its a killing drug ... we all took willingly ... but once it has you .. you are hooked ... and it destroys you, your body and your soul .... watch the movie ... A billion Lives ... and eye opener!!!
So sorry for what is happening to you ... cannibis ... is the help you might need ... stongs!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Time to get us a western cape farm;


DoubleD said:


> Time to grow bud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Time to get us a western cape farm;


Can we please do a group buy for future profits and benefits to become a strong vape community, and then we've got a western cape base we can do our own Afrikan Burn on ?   ♥

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Mix

This all comes down to what they were trying to say in the movie "A billion lives" I know I am going to pay for being a smoker since the age of 13 ... no wait I was a smoker in my mothers womb .... when smoking was cool ... and veryone did it .... but I am now glad I found a replacement ... VAPING .. and I can feel the difference ....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vape Mix

Coldcat said:


> So sorry to hear about this news  Thoughts are with you and your wife.
> This coming weekend we going to visit my girls grandfather in Richards Bay, just recently discovered he's got lung cancer and also too late in discovery  Never smoked in his life but worked in the coal mines.
> 
> Without sounding like a vegan hippy, Please look into the benefits of an all vegetable diet. Saw a very eye opening documentary regarding how it's very beneficial to cancer patients. I myself still eat meat, my girl wants to change and trying to get her family to do the same for her grandfather. Show was called Forks Over Knives.



Also cancer thrives in acid ... so anybody who has cancer has high acid levels .... so try and neutralise your acid in your body .... just a thought

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkLyons

Im so sorry to hear this.
My heart goes out to you both, light and love sent.
Fight it!Never give up, our family is also plagued with this terrible disease.


----------



## andro

so sorry to hear about this, but unfortunately that b@#$%rd thing that is called cancer doesnt discriminate . my mum got lung cancer and nor her or my dad ever been smokers . I hope for your wife she s gonna be able to beat that fuc%$er.


----------



## Greyz

I'm so sorry to read about your wife's cancer @Johnny2Puffs - while I cannot take away the anguish you and wife are going through, I can offer my condolences and my prayers to the lord to lay his healing hands upon your family in this time
If I know ecigssa, the whole community is here wishing your wife a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Having lost 3 family members to cancer and 2 in remission i would like to wish you all of the best, im not sure if you are religious but i will pray for your wife to make a full recovery. The fact is CANCER CAN BE BEATEN


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Thanks guys. I love SA and don't want to diss it ever but we are now so glad to be in Portugal in this time of crises.
Portugal is at the forefront of the most up to date cancer treatments in the world. The IPO Oncology Hospital in Porto where my wife is been treated was the first hospital to use the Radio Surgery method with great success.

Sorry to bant but I must praise this hospital. It is a government hospital so treatment is free of charge. They even supply my wife with food during her treatments. Hell....Lamb shanks, roast potatoes and veggies. For free. I have to go out to the canteen to buy the same for €3.00. What a bargain.

All special soaps to use beforehand and creams and gargling stuff is supplied for free. They even gave her a gown and slippers for free. There is even a hostel where she could stay for free with 5 meals a day (Porras eat 4 small meals a day and 1 big one) with transport to the hospital and back. I could have stayed with her but no food so we declined. No 7 weeks of MacBurgers for me.

The system is all automated and after your team of docs determine your treatment and dose of radiation and chemo, the electronic system takes over. 
You will get emails every day with times and where you must go for the next day. This could be nursing, treatment, ENT etc. Every dept has a kiosk machine that prints out your day events for the day and even the future events as it may change.
The doctors have no control of this as it is automated from start. They expect you when you insert your card into the kiosk upon arrival.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks guys. I love SA and don't want to diss it ever but we are now so glad to be in Portugal in this time of crises.
> Portugal is at the forefront of the most up to date cancer treatments in the world. The IPO Oncology Hospital in Porto where my wife is been treated was the first hospital to use the Radio Surgery method with great success.
> 
> Sorry to bant but I must praise this hospital. It is a government hospital so treatment is free of charge. They even supply my wife with food during her treatments. Hell....Lamb shanks, roast potatoes and veggies. For free. I have to go out to the canteen to buy the same for €3.00. What a bargain.
> 
> All special soaps to use beforehand and creams and gargling stuff is supplied for free. They even gave her a gown and slippers for free. There is even a hostel where she could stay for free with 5 meals a day (Porras eat 4 small meals a day and 1 big one) with transport to the hospital and back. I could have stayed with her but no food so we declined. No 7 weeks of MacBurgers for me.
> 
> The system is all automated and after your team of docs determine your treatment and dose of radiation and chemo, the electronic system takes over.
> You will get emails every day with times and where you must go for the next day. This could be nursing, treatment, ENT etc. Every dept has a kiosk machine that prints out your day events for the day and even the future events as it may change.
> The doctors have no control of this as it is automated from start. They expect you when you insert your card into the kiosk upon arrival.


Fantastic that you went all out on getting the best treatment for her! Much better than even the private hospitals here from the sounds of it.


----------



## Faraaz

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks guys. I love SA and don't want to diss it ever but we are now so glad to be in Portugal in this time of crises.
> Portugal is at the forefront of the most up to date cancer treatments in the world. The IPO Oncology Hospital in Porto where my wife is been treated was the first hospital to use the Radio Surgery method with great success.
> 
> Sorry to bant but I must praise this hospital. It is a government hospital so treatment is free of charge. They even supply my wife with food during her treatments. Hell....Lamb shanks, roast potatoes and veggies. For free. I have to go out to the canteen to buy the same for €3.00. What a bargain.
> 
> All special soaps to use beforehand and creams and gargling stuff is supplied for free. They even gave her a gown and slippers for free. There is even a hostel where she could stay for free with 5 meals a day (Porras eat 4 small meals a day and 1 big one) with transport to the hospital and back. I could have stayed with her but no food so we declined. No 7 weeks of MacBurgers for me.
> 
> The system is all automated and after your team of docs determine your treatment and dose of radiation and chemo, the electronic system takes over.
> You will get emails every day with times and where you must go for the next day. This could be nursing, treatment, ENT etc. Every dept has a kiosk machine that prints out your day events for the day and even the future events as it may change.
> The doctors have no control of this as it is automated from start. They expect you when you insert your card into the kiosk upon arrival.



Wow !! That is just amazing treatment 

Any update for us ?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Faraaz said:


> Wow !! That is just amazing treatment
> 
> Any update for us ?


Long story.
Ended up renting a holiday flat in Porto next to the hospital so my wife could stay with me. Three weeks into her treatment she could no longer swallow food due to the radiation to the throat. They inserted a feeding tube into the stomach through which I had to pump 5x 500ml special high protein concoction per day plus 2L of water.
Two weeks later she became confused and delirious and would not allow me to feed her more than 2X 200ml per day and very little water. She lost so much weight and became dehydrated and had no idea where she was.

She got booked in as an inpatient where she developed pneumonia that led to cardiac arrest. Four doctors and many nurses fought for 30 mins to revive her due to a blood clot in the heart.
She was moved to intensive care room where she lay in a coma for 3 days and hooked onto so many sophisticated machines that I could hardly see her through the wires, tubes and pipes. 

She slowly improved over 4 weeks and was then moved back to the general ward where she has been for 3 weeks. She cannot walk by herself but can speak and eat a little. They are looking for a rehabilitation clinic for her where she is to remain for a further 3 months. 

Of the planned 33 radio therapies she had 27 and due to her condition they had to stop all cancer treatment but hopefully it was enough. If the treatment nearly killed her and the treatment is aimed at the tumor then the tumor must have gotten very sick indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Long story.
> Ended up renting a holiday flat in Porto next to the hospital so my wife could stay with me. Three weeks into her treatment she could no longer swallow food due to the radiation to the throat. They inserted a feeding tube into the stomach through which I had to pump 5x 500ml special high protein concoction per day plus 2L of water.
> Two weeks later she became confused and delirious and would not allow me to feed her more than 2X 200ml per day and very little water. She lost so much weight and became dehydrated and had no idea where she was.
> 
> She got booked in as an inpatient where she developed pneumonia that led to cardiac arrest. Four doctors and many nurses fought for 30 mins to revive her due to a blood clot in the heart.
> She was moved to intensive care room where she lay in a coma for 3 days and hooked onto so many sophisticated machines that I could hardly see her through the wires, tubes and pipes.
> 
> She slowly improved over 4 weeks and was then moved back to the general ward where she has been for 3 weeks. She cannot walk by herself but can speak and eat a little. They are looking for a rehabilitation clinic for her where she is to remain for a further 3 months.
> 
> Of the planned 33 radio therapies she had 27 and due to her condition they had to stop all cancer treatment but hopefully it was enough. If the treatment nearly killed her and the treatment is aimed at the tumor then the tumor must have gotten very sick indeed.


Sorry to hear about your situation. I pray her health will improve and that the tumor is gone. Strength to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Faraaz

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Long story.
> Ended up renting a holiday flat in Porto next to the hospital so my wife could stay with me. Three weeks into her treatment she could no longer swallow food due to the radiation to the throat. They inserted a feeding tube into the stomach through which I had to pump 5x 500ml special high protein concoction per day plus 2L of water.
> Two weeks later she became confused and delirious and would not allow me to feed her more than 2X 200ml per day and very little water. She lost so much weight and became dehydrated and had no idea where she was.
> 
> She got booked in as an inpatient where she developed pneumonia that led to cardiac arrest. Four doctors and many nurses fought for 30 mins to revive her due to a blood clot in the heart.
> She was moved to intensive care room where she lay in a coma for 3 days and hooked onto so many sophisticated machines that I could hardly see her through the wires, tubes and pipes.
> 
> She slowly improved over 4 weeks and was then moved back to the general ward where she has been for 3 weeks. She cannot walk by herself but can speak and eat a little. They are looking for a rehabilitation clinic for her where she is to remain for a further 3 months.
> 
> Of the planned 33 radio therapies she had 27 and due to her condition they had to stop all cancer treatment but hopefully it was enough. If the treatment nearly killed her and the treatment is aimed at the tumor then the tumor must have gotten very sick indeed.


Oh my ! Totally not what you expected 

You'll are in my prayers, hope for a speedy recovery and hope the tumor is gone 

Keep your head up and everything will be fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Oh no, @Johnny2Puffs 
Just reading that I can only imagine the pain for both of you. 
Strength to your wife and prayers to you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Not sure if I have posted this here before but my mind is running a hundred miles a minute.
> 
> Me and wife gave up smoking 6 or 7 years ago and took up vaping. Now she has been diagnosed with throat cancer.
> 
> They say it is due to excessive smoking.
> This is not cool as we rent a flat in Viana do Castelo and had to rent a holiday flat in Porto for her oncology treatment for 7 weeks. The extra expense does not matter as my wife's health is more important.
> She has to do 3 Chemo's and 33 Radio therapies over the 7 weeks. A feeding tube was inserted into her stomach as she could not eat. I have to inject food into it. Not nice at all.
> I am so down at the moment and thinking "how long does the body take to rejuvenate after cessation of smoking".



I am so sorry to hear this and my heart goes out to you and your wife.

Please look into cannabis treatment. It is doing wonders for my step father and others I know who have had cancer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Long story.
> Ended up renting a holiday flat in Porto next to the hospital so my wife could stay with me. Three weeks into her treatment she could no longer swallow food due to the radiation to the throat. They inserted a feeding tube into the stomach through which I had to pump 5x 500ml special high protein concoction per day plus 2L of water.
> Two weeks later she became confused and delirious and would not allow me to feed her more than 2X 200ml per day and very little water. She lost so much weight and became dehydrated and had no idea where she was.
> 
> She got booked in as an inpatient where she developed pneumonia that led to cardiac arrest. Four doctors and many nurses fought for 30 mins to revive her due to a blood clot in the heart.
> She was moved to intensive care room where she lay in a coma for 3 days and hooked onto so many sophisticated machines that I could hardly see her through the wires, tubes and pipes.
> 
> She slowly improved over 4 weeks and was then moved back to the general ward where she has been for 3 weeks. She cannot walk by herself but can speak and eat a little. They are looking for a rehabilitation clinic for her where she is to remain for a further 3 months.
> 
> Of the planned 33 radio therapies she had 27 and due to her condition they had to stop all cancer treatment but hopefully it was enough. If the treatment nearly killed her and the treatment is aimed at the tumor then the tumor must have gotten very sick indeed.


@Johnny2Puffs The strength both of you have shown is an inspiration to us all I am sure.You two are in my thoughts and prayers and I'm sure the entire forum is pulling for a complete recovery. Take some solice in that you have been a rock for your wife.Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Thanks for all the good wishes guys. Much appreciated. Medical cannabis is not available here in Portugal and I have been looking for normal cannabis for weeks to make my own but I have no contacts here. Wife is willing to try it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Shew that really is intense. I cant imagine the emotions that you had to deal with. I am glad to hear she is still alive.. I hoping for all the best for you guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanTheMan

@Johnny2Puffs 
I'm shocked after reading this.
Even if you're not religious, Please allow me to say that i trust that God will be with both of you.
I really hope that you find the cannabis oil and that it improves the situation.
I believe that she will recover fully. Best of luck to you guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz

any update for us ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes guys. Much appreciated. Medical cannabis is not available here in Portugal and I have been looking for normal cannabis for weeks to make my own but I have no contacts here. Wife is willing to try it.


Just found this thread and I'm really sorry to hear about your wife, I hope things are going a bit better by now. Have you looked at ordering from the Netherlands?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

@Johnny2Puffs 

Any updates pal?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Sorry for late reply. She had a PET Scan done 4 weeks ago that showed the cancer is gone. That was quite surprising as she did not complete the course of treatment.
Perhaps it was that the treatment is aimed at the cancer and she literally died from it so imagine what it did to the cancer.
Sadly, this Monday we have to go back to Porto hospital for the results of a biopsy from her tongue that the ENT found last week. She had a painful white spot on the side of her tongue but since he removed it she has no pain at all so we are not too concerned. Perhaps a canker sore? She will not go for further cancer treatment due to the trauma she went through. 
Thank you for asking on her status.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Strength to you and your wife @Johnny2Puffs 
My prayers are with you

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

@Johnny2Puffs only came across this now but I am praying for both you and your wife


----------



## SinnerG

Same here. So sorry to hear she has gone through this, but it seems things have worked out.

CBD and THC/THCA. Research the provider and their intentions. Too much on the market that comes from people taking advantage of the changing laws across the world. My son is on CBD (7 years old) and it makes a difference. My niece-in-law's boyfriend's dad was on his deathbed a few months back and we sourced CBD oil and THCA oil for him ... the next morning he was up and conversing.

I've lost faith in the mainstream medical industry over the past 6-7 years. Most doctors to me seem to be "Book Mechanics."
Chemo also seems to just fix the sympton. You need to change your lifestyle and health to stop it.
Although your doctors indicate the cancer is gone, I would still look at getting a canabinoid as a supplement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Sorry for late reply. She had a PET Scan done 4 weeks ago that showed the cancer is gone. That was quite surprising as she did not complete the course of treatment.
> Perhaps it was that the treatment is aimed at the cancer and she literally died from it so imagine what it did to the cancer.
> Sadly, this Monday we have to go back to Porto hospital for the results of a biopsy from her tongue that the ENT found last week. She had a painful white spot on the side of her tongue but since he removed it she has no pain at all so we are not too concerned. Perhaps a canker sore? She will not go for further cancer treatment due to the trauma she went through.
> Thank you for asking on her status.


Sounds like she's doing much better, we're pulling for you both.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Thanks for the thoughts. She's back to normal. Gained weight from 43kg back to 60kg. Now she only does a 6 monthly check up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Stillwaters

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. She's back to normal. Gained weight from 43kg back to 60kg. Now she only does a 6 monthly check up.


Great news bud. Thanks for letting us know. Both of you remain in our prayers

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. She's back to normal. Gained weight from 43kg back to 60kg. Now she only does a 6 monthly check up.



Glad to hear @Johnny2Puffs 
Strength to you guys


----------



## SAVaper

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. She's back to normal. Gained weight from 43kg back to 60kg. Now she only does a 6 monthly check up.



Glad to hear that.
All the best


----------



## Cat

Thank goodness, good news update. After catching up with the thread, it was a relief to get to this part. 
That is remarkable, the weight gain, I have never regained since 2011, still 50-51kg instead of 58.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Thanks so much for heads up. Needed the support. We are alone in Portugal in a non tourist city where almost no one can communicate in English.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar

That's such great news Johnny! God is good. Um abraço.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Johnny2Puffs still praying for you guys.you have also beaten the odds so while you are there learn another language it might take the edge off things.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Pixstar said:


> That's such great news Johnny! God is good. Um abraço.


Yes. I cannot stress enough the fact that if you loose weight rapidly then it can be cancer that takes all the nutrients and deprives your body of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Yes. I cannot stress enough the fact that if you loose weight rapidly then it can be cancer that takes all the nutrients and deprives your body of it.



All the very, very best mate, sincerely hope all works out. Stay strong brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

